# Rat ate moth



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Zero tonight was running around on the couch and snatched a flying moth from the air and ate it. Have to say I was impressed by her reflexes. Wondering if this is alright? I dont encourage it but also dont have much time to take it away from her before she has gobbled it down.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

My boys are always catching stink bugs and moths to eat. Like you said, they gobble them up before you can bat an eye, so it's hard to make them stop. The only problems I've had are how bad they stink after eating the stink bugs.  They've never been sick afterwards. I've even heard of people feeding meal worms as treats. My only concern would be if the bug is poisonous (which not many moths are, I assume) or if it has some weird problem like a fungus that would make a rat sick.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Some moths are poisonous. Your best bet is to fly all around google and try and identify the type of moth she ate. 
If it's not a poisonous type, then nomnomnom protein.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

If it was just a little house moth (tiny brown ones) they are totally harmless. If not, check google, learn about moths, and make sure you never have any in the house that could hurt her.


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks all, yup it was a small brown one, she loves to get mealworms when i am feeding them to the lizards, just wanted to make sure her new found moth hunting was alright for her, it was the first bug i had seen this season, so got quite a laugh out of her first decision was to eat it .


----------

